# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > K >  K2a

## Blooeyes

Hello,

Wondering if anyone can give me any information or point me in the right direction to understanding more about what this means? I am new to this whole DNA thing but would really love to learn more and understand it! Thank you in advance :)

----------


## Sile

> Hello,
> 
> Wondering if anyone can give me any information or point me in the right direction to understanding more about what this means? I am new to this whole DNA thing but would really love to learn more and understand it! Thank you in advance :)


all help for your mtdna 

William Hurst [email protected] , Group Administrator

----------


## Teryble1

I am K2a as well, but just as clueless as you. Have not found many matches & the ones I did on 23 & me, never answered me? Let me know if you find anything?! My heritage goes way back to 1600's USA except for mymothe's father, he was 2nd generation American b. 1894. His grandparents came from Ireland.



> Hello,
> 
> Wondering if anyone can give me any information or point me in the right direction to understanding more about what this means? I am new to this whole DNA thing but would really love to learn more and understand it! Thank you in advance :)

----------

